# cycling club south craven, keighley airedale



## Dobz (23 Mar 2013)

Cycling club looking for new member's, like minded cyclists to join us this season.
We are a laid back friendly club, whatever your background and ability come join us.
Thursday evening night rides start 18th April, if your interested get in touch or turn up for the Thursday ride. See website and sign up for the newsletter
WWW.southcraven.co.uk


----------

